# "Shoot Great Macro Photos — with a Cheap Plastic Cup" = mind blown



## jovince3000 (May 28, 2015)

Anybody ever thought about doing that ? 

Shoot Great Macro Photos with a Cheap Plastic Cup


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2015)

Light modifiers have been around for a couple centuries now.


----------



## Overread (May 28, 2015)

I've totally forgotten his name but the guy in macro who posts LOTS of amazing shots - uses a custom half-cup design (its a foam material folded over into the shape) to diffuse light (along with some curved light diffusers on teh flash head) to very good effect. Half cup only so that one can get close, since in the real world subjects are often 3D and thus you generally need room at least at the bottom side to get the angle right an get low for the shot.


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2015)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Light modifiers have been around for a couple centuries now.



I remember seeing this white Western Family brand plastic drink cup used in a photo taken with an old folding Kodak back in 1908, and dated on the paperboard mount "April 1, 1908, Boston, Mass, Kodak + Western Family plastic drink cup assembly". It was an amazing macro shot of the guts of a Samsung Galaxy cell phone that had been crushed under a load of horse manure.


----------



## unpopular (May 28, 2015)

I've seen this before, never felt compelled to try it.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Light modifiers have been around for a couple centuries now.



Maybe but com on! it's a plastic cup !?!?!?!?!?!?!? :O :O :O :O 

*overreacting mode over 9000*


----------



## waday (May 28, 2015)

Overread said:


> I've totally forgotten his name but the guy in macro who posts LOTS of amazing shots - uses a custom half-cup design (its a foam material folded over into the shape) to diffuse light (along with some curved light diffusers on teh flash head) to very good effect. Half cup only so that one can get close, since in the real world subjects are often 3D and thus you generally need room at least at the bottom side to get the angle right an get low for the shot.


@orionmystery ?


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2015)

jovince3000 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Light modifiers have been around for a couple centuries now.
> ...



Plastic cup.  Milk carton.  Sheet of paper.  White shirt.  Old rag.  Construction paper.  Poster board.  Coffee filter.  Ad infinitum ad nauseum.


----------



## Overread (May 29, 2015)

waday said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I've totally forgotten his name but the guy in macro who posts LOTS of amazing shots - uses a custom half-cup design (its a foam material folded over into the shape) to diffuse light (along with some curved light diffusers on teh flash head) to very good effect. Half cup only so that one can get close, since in the real world subjects are often 3D and thus you generally need room at least at the bottom side to get the angle right an get low for the shot.
> ...



That's him yes!


----------

